# CP343 Systemfehler beim Hochlauf



## ollib (14 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich stecke in der Klemme und hoffe auf Eure Hilfe.
Aktuelle habe ich das Problem dass der CP 343 GX30 nach Spannungsunterbrechung von ca. 20min. immer 
mit Systemfehler hochlaeuft, der CP haengt hinter einer CPU319.
Schalte ich danach nochmals kurz hintereinander AUS / EIN laeuft alles sauber hoch.

HW- konfig bereits neu uebersetzt und uebertragen, Firmwareupdate auf letzten Stand auch bereits durchgefuehrt.
Alles leider ohne Erfolg.

Die Diagnose ist leider nicht hilfreich. Der Diagnosepuffer der CP scheint 
auch immer nur den letzten Hochlauf zu dokumentieren, oder...?

Irgendwelche Ideen?

Bin fuer alles dankbar.
:TOOL:

Danke im voraus

ollib


----------



## thomass5 (14 März 2011)

ollib schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich stecke in der Klemme und hoffe auf Eure Hilfe.
> Aktuelle habe ich das Problem dass der CP 343 GX30 nach Spannungsunterbrechung von ca. 20min. immer
> mit Systemfehler hochlaeuft, der CP haengt hinter einer CPU319.
> ...



... stell einfach mal den Diagnosepuffer und den von der CPU im Fehlerfall hier rein. Vielleicht kann man ja doch was erkennen.

Thomas


----------



## ollib (14 März 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

werde ich machen.
Es ist wie verhext seit dem ich den Beitrag Online gesetzt habe laeuft die Kiste jedes mal ohne Fehler hoch.
Morgen ist ein neuer Tag. 
Gute Fehler kommen wieder.

ollib


----------



## SoftMachine (14 März 2011)

Hallo,
Zu wem oder was baut denn die CP denn eine Verbindung auf ?
Was für ein Verbindungstyp ist denn projektiert ?

Ist das Ziel bei Einschalten nach einer Unterbrechung von 20min bereits verfügbar ?

Oder ist der Teilnehmer nur deswegen schon verfügbar, weil du die CPU+CP danach manuell nochmal startest (längere Hochlaufzeit als S7) ?

--> Andersrum: ist der Verbindungsteilnehmer bereits online, wenn die CPU+CP gestartet werden (nach dem Einschalten)
Oder ist bei manuellem Start der CPU+CP der Teilnehmer nur deswegen online, weil Anlage bereits eingeschaltet wurde ?

Gruss


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2011)

@SoftMachine
Fehlende Verbindungspartner verursachen keine Systemfehler, es sei denn, der CP343-1 ist ein PROFINET-IO-Controller/-Device.

@ollib
Hier ein paar Diagnose-Tips:
* Systemfehler heißt: die SF-LED des CP343-1 leuchtet oder blinkt? Leuchten/blinken weitere Fehler-LED am CP?
* Hast Du die LED-Anzeigen mit dem CP343-1 ADV Gerätehandbuch verglichen? 
* Bleibt der CP in STOP oder geht er in RUN?
* Ist der CP ein PROFINET-IO-Controller oder PROFINET-IO-Device? Was sagt die IO-Device-Diagnose?
* Hat nur der CP Systemfehler oder auch die CPU?
* Was steht im Diagnosepuffer der CPU? Was steht im Diagnosepuffer des CP?
* Ist der Webserver aktiviert? Was zeigt die Webdiagnose? (IE-CP-Handbuch Teil A)
* Verschwindet der Systemfehler des CP nach einiger Zeit oder geht er nur durch Spannung Aus/Ein weg?

Harald


----------



## ollib (15 März 2011)

Hallo Harald,

* beim Verbindungspartner sehe ich ebenfalls keine Probleme da ich bereits 
versucht hatte die CPU mit CP ohne den anderen Partner zu starten ohne Problem

* Systemfehler heisst hier diverse LED's blinken BF1, BF2, MAIN, SF, RUN, STOP 
und Dauerlicht bei LED DC5V genau wie im Handbuch beschrieben.

* CPU und CP bleiben in STOP

* kein WEB-server

* Diagnosepuffer CPU sagt aus
soll Type .....GX30
ist Typ nicht ermittelbar

* auf den Diagnosepuffer der CP kann ich in dem Zustand nicht zugreifen.

Gerade habe ich einen Hochlauf gestartet welcher zuerst ebenfalls im Systemfehler endete, jedoch sich wieder "zurueckgesetzt" hat und anschliessend durchgelaufen ist.
Haenge den Diagnosepuffer beider Baugruppen an.

Danke fuer eure Unterstuetzung
Ollib


----------



## ollib (15 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade eine fehlende Verbindung unter Netpro festgestellt.
Diese wieder eingerichtet, uebersetzt und die Systemdaten aus dem Bausteinkontainer neu uebertragen
Hoffe das war der Fehler.

Ich melde mich wieder.

ollib


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2011)

ollib schrieb:


> * Systemfehler heisst hier diverse LED's blinken BF1, BF2, MAIN, SF, RUN, STOP
> und Dauerlicht bei LED DC5V genau wie im Handbuch beschrieben.
> 
> * CPU und CP bleiben in STOP
> ...


Leider ist der diesbezügliche Diagnoseeintrag in Deinem Diagnosepuffer-Abzug nicht dabei.
Für mich deutet das aber auf (sporadische?) Hardwarefehler (in der Rückwandbus-Anschaltung?) des CP hin.
Der macht's wohl nicht mehr lange.
Ich würde den CP und den C-PLUG probeweise austauschen. (Ist vielleicht noch Garantie auf den Teilen?)

Eigenartig ist auch


> Ereignis 3 von 10:  Ereignis-ID 16# B146
> Kein Eintrag in Textdatenbasis. Hex-Werte werden angezeigt.
> Ereignis-ID: 16# B146
> OB: 16# 01
> ...





ollib schrieb:


> habe gerade eine fehlende Verbindung unter Netpro festgestellt.
> Diese wieder eingerichtet, uebersetzt und die Systemdaten aus dem Bausteinkontainer neu uebertragen
> Hoffe das war der Fehler.


Eine fehlende Verbindungsprojektierung dürfte keinen Systemfehler mit RUN-Sperre bewirken.

Mein Tip: rufe den Siemens-Support an.

Harald


----------



## SoftMachine (15 März 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> @SoftMachine
> Fehlende Verbindungspartner verursachen keine Systemfehler, es sei denn, der CP343-1 ist ein PROFINET-IO-Controller/-Device.
> Harald


 
Hey harald, 
viell. kurze Erläuterung für mich ?

Gruss


----------



## ollib (16 März 2011)

Hallo Harald, 

du hattest Recht die fehlende Verbindung hat mein Problem auch nicht geloesst.
Den Rueckwandbus hatte ich auch schon in verdacht habe die Steckverbinder bereits ausgetauscht. -> Fehler bleibt der gleiche.

Den C-Plug habe ich auch schon einmal ausgetauscht und
einen HW Defekt kann ich eigentlich ebenfalls ausschliessen da dieser CP erst im Januar durch einen Kollegen eingebaut wurde. 
Der vorher verbaute CP GX21 hatte auch Hochlaufprobleme.

Habe die SIEMENS Hotline angerufen und alles was ich bisher durchgefuehrt habe beschrieben.
Daraufhin haben die mir ein Softwareupdate auf SP5 und Hotfix 7 empfohlen. (aktuell habe ich S7 V5.4 SP4 verwendet)
Danach soll ich ein neues Projekt anlegen die vorher exportierte HW-Konf in das neue Projekt laden, 
die Verbindungen unter Netpro wieder einrichten und die neu erstellten Systemdaten aus dem 
Bausteincontainer in die Steuerung uebertragen.

Aktuell warte ich wieder mal wieder die 30 Min. bis zum Neustart.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

ollib


----------



## PN/DP (16 März 2011)

Oh, das klingt gar nicht gut. Dann ist das wohl kein beginnender Hardware-Defekt, sondern ein von Siemens eingebauter Firmware-/Konstruktionsfehler?! So wie die Remanzprobleme der neuen CPU-Generation - was baut Siemens da in letzter Zeit für billige unzuverlässige Elektronikteile ein?! Und die Firmware haben sie womöglich auch nicht mehr im Griff?
Scheixxe, wenn man so von der Qualität der Siemens-Komponenten abhängt. Und selber nichts tun kann, außer sinnlos und unbezahlt eigene Arbeitszeit zu vergeuden.

Der Diagnosepuffer-Eintrag "Soll-Typ ...GX30 / Ist-Typ nicht ermittelbar" deutet auf einen Hardware/Software-Fehler der Rückwandbus-Anschaltungselektronik im CP343-1 hin.

Als einfache Abhilfe fällt mir da nur ein: *die Anlage nicht ausschalten* (und eventuell eine USV einbauen).
Wenn Du die speziellen Fähigkeiten des CP343-1 Advanced nicht brauchst, könntest Du eventuell auch einen der bewährten CP343-1 EX21/EX11/CX10 einsetzen?
Vergleichsliste CP343-1

Ist Dein CP343-1 eigentlich die letzte Baugruppe im Rack oder stecken nach dem CP noch andere Baugruppen?
Kannst Du im Fehlerfall in der Hardware-Diagnose die Baugruppen hinter dem CP sehen?
Ich hatte mal einen defekten EX11, der funktionierte wenigstens noch als letzte Baugruppe.

Interessant: es gibt also schon ein heimliches *Hotfix 7* für Step7 V5.4 SP5
Flickt Siemens an der V5.4 nur noch notdürftig 'rum?
Frag doch mal Siemens, ob das Problem auch bei Step7 V5.5 besteht und wenn nicht, ob die Dir ein Step7-Update auf V5.5 schenken. 

Harald


----------



## ollib (16 März 2011)

Hallo Harald,

wenn ich das mit der CPU319 auch von dir hoere wird mir wieder schlecht.
Ich hatte schon gedacht wir sind die einzigen die Staendig daran rumnoergeln.

zurueck zum aktuellen Problem
Nein der CP haengt auf Steckplatz 4 eigentlich direkt hinter der CPU. Die anderen E/A- Baugruppen
dahinter werden in der HW-Konfig ohne Fehler erkannt. 

Naja das mit dem von SIEMENS empfohlenen SW Update hat bisher auch noch nicht zum Erfolg gefuehrt. 
Habe mein Projekt jetzt mit der neuen SW unter anderem Namen gespeichert und dabei reorganisieren angewaehlt.
Die Verbindung in Netpro kontrolliert und uebersetzt, uebertragen und nach 30Min. Aus den gleichen Fehler wieder bekommen.

Aktuell ruht die Maschine wieder. Ich habe zuvor ein neues Projet angelegt die HW-Konfiguration nur auf 
das Zentralrack beschraenkt, Verbindung eingetragen, uebersetzt und uebertragen.

Mal schaun was das jetzt gibt.

Habe bereits mit dem Kunden gesprochen und ein Zeitlimit bis Mogenmittag vereinbart um dann 
die aufwendige Suche abzubrechen und in anderthalb Wochen wieder mit neuer HW (CPU319 und CP) 
und Support durch Siemens weiterzumachen.

ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.
ollib


----------



## PN/DP (16 März 2011)

ollib schrieb:


> wenn ich das mit der CPU319 auch von dir hoere wird mir wieder schlecht.


Hallo ollib,
vielleicht kann ich Dich etwas aufmuntern.

Von "hochsporadischen Remanzverlusten" wurde hier noch nicht direkt für die CPU 319 berichtet (die wird wohl nicht so oft eingesetzt oder wenn, dann nicht ausgeschaltet), aber für die 315 der gleichen Innovationsstufe.
Was Dir bei häufigem Aus/Einschalten der 319 passieren könnte, das könnte in etwa so aussehen:
Problem: Selbständiges Urlöschen der CPU nach Einschalten der Maschine

Du scheinst aber Glück zu haben, für die neuen CPU319 gibt es schon ein Firmwarupdate, was die Remanenzverluste "stabilisiert".
Sogar eine Nummer höher als die 3.2.3, die bei 315-2PN/DP nichts brachte (wie MCerv berichtete).

Aktuelle Betriebssystemversionen (FW) für die CPUs S7 31x, IM15x und BM147

Bei der 319 sind ja schon sooo viele teilweise unglaubliche Bugs beseitigt worden, da sollten nun nicht mehr viele Fehler drin sein. 

z.B. dieser Bug hier (ist mittlerweile beseitigt):
Bug in 319-3 PN/DP V2.8.2+3 bei Sequenz TAK ; T MD ; TAK ; -D ;

Ich muß jetzt 3x 315-2EH14 und 3x 315-2AH14 in meiner Fabrik auf Faroe Islands einsetzen. Mal sehen, wie das ausgeht. Nicht, daß die immer gleichzeitig spinnen!
Wir wollen die PLCs nicht ausschalten, doch Stromausfälle gibt es hier öfter als in DE. Notfalls müssen eben USVs her.



ollib schrieb:


> ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


Ja, mach das bitte.

Harald


----------



## ollib (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Harald,

sorry für die späte Rückmelung.
Hatte wie bereits geschieben eine Auszeit an der Maschine nun war ich vor ein paar Wochen gemeinsam mit Siemens Italien vor Ort.
Die einzige Idee die Siemens Italien hatte war, dass es ein Problem der Firmware 2.82 meiner CPU319 sein  und die FW auf 2.84 upgedatet werden müsse.
-> update durchgeführt
-> wie zu erwarten kein Erfolg

Dann habe ich die HW ausgetauscht und das Problem war behoben.
So was von unspektakulär oder *ROFL*
habe die CP eingeschickt und auf eine Antwort zum Fehler gehofft aber keine bekommen.


Gruss
Ollib


----------

